# head shaking



## Blu (9 June 2018)

I am finding that when we are out hacking after about half an hour my boy starts shaking his head. teeth have been checked. He as a flash bridle(sorry but that's what he had when I got him) and mouths the bit so much he's drooling all the time and doesn't seem happy at all.So my question is would you try a different bit ,eggbutt snaffle at the moment, or am I doing some thing wrong. I don't immediately blame tack but I'm not sure what else it could be. Any ideas?


----------



## CMcC (10 June 2018)

Two questions. You say he had the flash when you got him? Have you tried riding him without it? Do you understand why he needs a flash? What length of rein are you riding on when you hack? Try riding on a looser rein.


----------



## be positive (10 June 2018)

It could be due to so many things you will need to work through to eliminate them, the more obvious ones are noseband, bit or browband not fitting or unsuitable so as you go further they irritate him, pollen or flies, a nosenet or mask may help, less obvious but just as likely his saddle is not a good fit and again the further he goes the more uncomfortable it gets, he could also be stiff through his back, neck or anywhere else and it can show as head shaking and tension. 
His teeth may have been checked but something could have been missed, a fractured tooth is not easily seen so worth getting them looked at again, he may be a bit tense and struggling to swallow the saliva, I did know one that did this due to a fat tongue and thick gullet, he was much better in a myler with a drop noseband so he had nothing around the upper part of his jaw, I suspect a micklem would be ideal for him if he were still around.

Many things to look at and don't forget to ensure you are not causing it by being tense, holding too strong a contact or fiddling too much, it can really help with the elimination if you get someone to observe you and see if they can pick up on something you may not notice from on top.


----------



## char_f94 (10 June 2018)

Blu said:



			I am finding that when we are out hacking after about half an hour my boy starts shaking his head. teeth have been checked. He as a flash bridle(sorry but that's what he had when I got him) and mouths the bit so much he's drooling all the time and doesn't seem happy at all.So my question is would you try a different bit ,eggbutt snaffle at the moment, or am I doing some thing wrong. I don't immediately blame tack but I'm not sure what else it could be. Any ideas?
		
Click to expand...

My mare is a sensitive soul and I got a bit lady out to give us some advice re bitting. Turns out she has a huge fleshy tongue so now has a bit that curves around her tongue rather than sits on top. Shes been much happier since. I also bought the equilibrium nose net which works really well. Pollen and wind no longer causes her to twitch and shes a lot happier. Cost about £25 and you get 3 nets so well worth a try.  

I also thought about getting one of those poll guards as the poll is such a sensitive area, this or a wider anatomical bridle may relieve some pressure. 

Also what be positive said about being tense, soon as my mare starts shaking I give her her head and ride with a longer rein so she feels relaxed and that helps too. 

Hope you find something that helps!


----------



## Blu (10 June 2018)

Thanks for your replies. Lots to consider , I will get the dentist back to check teeth. He's recently had physio and I've changed saddle after having it checked so every thing back and neck seems ok. The previous owner hadn't had him long but didn't give me much advice , but that was proberbly down to my inexperience in buying a horse more than anything. This morning tried to keep reins loose (flies were quite bad in places so that didn't help either) it didn't seem to make any difference. As suggested i'll try without the flash and look into nose nets. will keep you posted .


----------

